# New Members from sunny Cornwall!



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello everyone, We are new members from Cornwall, and have a Swift Sundance 630L.  We have had this big bird bus for about 18 months, and have had a great time getting out and about and to lots of festivals  (keen folk singers!).  Chris has been doing some repairs over the last few weeks and we are ready to get out and about again.  One question we would like to ask, is can anybody suggest a moderately prices tyre pressure monitoring system?  Thanks very much.


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi guys welcome aboard. Hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do. Big folk music fan too as are quite a few folk in here....


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 12, 2020)

Silverline 10-100psi Tyre Pressure Gauge, 24 Pieces (380152) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Silverline 10-100psi Tyre Pressure Gauge, 24 Pieces (380152) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Re your reasonably priced pressure monitoring system, how about this one?....


----------



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> Silverline 10-100psi Tyre Pressure Gauge, 24 Pieces (380152) for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Silverline 10-100psi Tyre Pressure Gauge, 24 Pieces (380152) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> ...


Thanks very much!


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome aboard


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you


----------



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Hi, welcome


Thank you.


----------



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

Edina said:


> Welcome aboard


Thank you


----------



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Hi, welcome


Thank you.


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Debroos (Mar 12, 2020)

Howdy Claire,
Fancy bumping into you here!
I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Quite a few nature and wildlife enthusiasts on here too,has well as folkies.
Norma


----------



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Howdy Claire,
> Fancy bumping into you here!
> I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Quite a few nature and wildlife enthusiasts on here too,has well as folkies.
> Norma


Well...what a small world! xx


----------



## claire richards (Mar 12, 2020)

Forresbroons said:


> Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


Thank you.


----------



## Wully (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi Welcome to the forum. I’ll be heading down your was sometime this year.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2020)

Regarding tyre pressures, this thread (although a bit old now) may give you some food for thought;






						TPMS system up to 101psi
					

This looks like a good buy.  A wireless tire pressure monitoring system which operates up to 101psi with replaceable batteries for the four sensors for less than £30.    UK Wireless Solar Car Tire Pressure Monitoring System LCD DIY TPMS + 4 Sensors 419961649072 | eBay




					wildcamping.co.uk
				




May even be worth reviving the thread with a post to get some more up to date info.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi  and welcome


----------



## The laird (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## mjvw (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome i been looking at TPMS system for a while lots of choice on Amazon and at a prices they could be almost throw away items, best check they can handle your tyre pressures yes it's worth checking out the Tpms thread as Robmac suggested.


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 14, 2020)

Greetings from fellow Kernow members, as far north as u can be , almost.
Where gave u had sun of late!!!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## teckguy (Mar 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Claire. From Keith & Pauline in Hereford.


----------



## claire richards (Mar 15, 2020)

teckguy said:


> Welcome to the forum, Claire. From Keith & Pauline in Hereford.


What a small world! xxxx


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi and welc9me along


----------



## BOTCANU (Mar 17, 2020)

Bonjour from Cornwall also


----------



## The laird (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Carrerasax (Mar 17, 2020)

BOTCANU said:


> Bonjour from Cornwall also
> 
> Dynnargh dhis - surely!!


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## BOTCANU (Mar 18, 2020)

Gran was French hence the Bonjour


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy your adventures  from Scotland


----------



## kwest (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, I am also from Cornwall


----------

